# Brown blood in newborn vomit



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

Sam is 13 days old, and is a very sicky baby - suspected reflux.  He was sick several times last night which is normal for him but the last two have been brown with dried blood in it - is this normal, and should I be worried? (I am!)  I have not been signed off by the midwife yet and thought about giving her a call but have had to have her out several times due to retained placenta and a rash on my abdomen (PUPPS) which has now spread to my body and I am worried she'll think I'm a hypocondriac!

Marie xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

how are you feeding? If you are breast feeding, have you been sore at all? Newborns often have this but it's usually in the first couple of days, due to swallowing blood in delivery. It could be due to the reflux, a bit of trauma could have happened with vomiting so much, but if it continues, and you haven't been sore, you need someone to see it,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

